# Here's a wierd one, any ideas?



## amblypygi (Feb 26, 2006)

I got it from an antique store in NH, but I know it was a local thing of some sort (imported probably) because a friend of mine dug a deep teal one here in Mass. The embossing reads:

 DIE KEISSERLICHE PRIVILEGIRT ALTONATICHE W. KRONESSENTS

 In a spiral down the bottle. It's small, 4" tall and an inch in diameter at the shoulder.

 Anybody up on their old German?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's some info from a thread on this site from a while back.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_14879/mpage_1/anchor/tm.htm#14896

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 27, 2006)

I got this crude sand pontil one from a NH digger. The mold had a leak on the seam and some iron or impurity got into the glass gather apparently. The spiral embossing is the same as yours.

 Cliff


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

I've gotta learn to search before asking, huh? []

 A google search also lead to this:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kronessenz

 From which it looks like some guy named Paul Claas got the emperor's permission in 1796 to sell his "wonder medicine" in these flasks. Sort of like the Turlington's. Cool, thanks for the help. It seems this was popular in New England (this makes 5 dug/found in NH or MA), but I've never heard of one from elsewhere.

 Sean


----------



## PhilaBottles (Feb 27, 2006)

Kronessenz is to be understood as German translation about again-Latin tinctura coronata (or coronÃ¦).  See also tinktur and Essenz.  1796 received Paul Claas Menadie living in Hamburg Altona an imperial privilege for the Keisserliche privilegirt Altonatiche W. Kronessents (sic!).  With this label it became high in lightgreen glasflaschen, about 10 cm, when miracle medicine spread sold (W stands for miracles) and world-wide.  After Swedish sources the prescription has its origin in the "Elixir amarum Hjaerneri" (ad longam vitam) from Urban Hjaerne (Swedish physician, 1641-1724).  Occurring schreibarten after different sources:  The KEISSERLICHE PRIVILEGIRT ALTONATICHEW KRONESSENTS the Keisserliche privelegiert Altonatiche W. Kronessents the Keisserliche privelegierte Altonati W. Kronessents


Wundermedizin


 i have no clue what some of it means.


----------



## richaroma (Jun 13, 2012)

I have had the exact same bottle for about 20 years now. I found it in a backyard dig in South Australia.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 13, 2012)

I found these in key west fla.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Donald,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Please do put up some photos of your Essence and tell us about the dig.

 Hey Jay,

 You went all _fuzzy bottle_ on that one.

 I think Dale / SAbottles recently gave the down low on these guys, but I'll be darned if I can find the thread...

 Hey Dale...









They're everywhere...


----------



## Westley (Dec 10, 2019)

Picked one up today actually. In johannesburg


----------

